# hungry?



## Hayley (Jun 22, 2005)

a couple of pickys i thought people might enjoy!
just got up, and found this little guy stalking the crickets!


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 22, 2005)

Hehehe smart fella! :wink:


----------



## alexr (Jun 22, 2005)

did you give him any?


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 22, 2005)

That is just freaky. Poor crickets. I would have **** myself if I walked into a room with that staring at me.


----------



## Hayley (Jun 22, 2005)

i did actually!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

In a public toilet building in a national park in townsville a mate and i were making use of the urinals, looking above eye level as blokes do, i noticed one of these bad-boy huntsmen about 3 feet above my mates head, and it was about the size of his head too!! Which is about the size of a volley ball across, biggest huntsman i have ever seen, and upon telling him to look up, once he noticed the 8 legged friend, he jumped like a startled gazelle thus ending up with his own urine all over himself!! One of the funniest things i have ever seen!! And yeah, that spider was a monster!! Awesome critters though, its great when you find an overly confident one and gee it up, to have it chase you across grass is funny to see. Then leaving it to be on its merry way of course!!!


----------



## Hayley (Jun 22, 2005)

we get alot of big ones around here too, not quite volley ball size though.
this guy has been hanging around for a long while, and we just moved into a new house and i brought him with us because i thought the girl who brought our house might kill him.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 22, 2005)

You brought the sider with you :shock: That is crazy.


----------



## instar (Jun 22, 2005)

EEK! good pic, just still cant overcome my innate fear? of em! prefer scaleys. 

Volleyball sized Sherm? *gives look of "yeah right!', was this after a hard night out? :lol:


----------



## alexr (Jun 22, 2005)

> i brought him with us because i thought the girl who brought our house might kill him.



Good on you Hayley! what a lovely thing to do.


Love those feeding shots... Thanks for sharing. 

Do you handle him? I have done in the past (and my eldest boy does frequently - regardless what I say) - I hear they give a pretty nasty bite...

But still good to have around the house...


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 22, 2005)

Teamsherman said:


> In a public toilet building in a national park in townsville a mate and i were making use of the urinals



i'm sure you were :?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

instar said:


> Volleyball sized Sherm? *gives look of "yeah right!', was this after a hard night out? :lol:



Nah, all true mate. We were on a dry-camp exercise so no booze for us that time round. 



soulweaver said:


> Teamsherman said:
> 
> 
> > In a public toilet building in a national park in townsville a mate and i were making use of the urinals
> ...



I dont understand, what are you implying? :?


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 22, 2005)

who said i was implying anything, i just said i'm sure you were.....you figure out the rest.


----------



## instar (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL Al, few Styer rounds woulda fixed that eh! :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 22, 2005)

> I dont understand, what are you implying?




I DO!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

Was wheeling a barrow full of bricks beside a townhouse and ended up with a giant wollongong type tr-antelope spider on my face,me the bricks barrow and tri-antelope ended up in 6ft deep trench.


----------

